# Broken Strings - Folk Punk Fest - Sacramento area - September 2015



## West (Aug 5, 2015)

Thought I'd throw this up for anyone who can get down with some angsty folk "punk"


----------



## Aurum (Aug 5, 2015)

It's a 21 and up event. Weekend passes are $40. Just FYI.


----------



## Andrea Van Scoyoc (Aug 5, 2015)

Gods, I wish I could go.

Have fun, for me!!


----------



## East (Aug 6, 2015)

Looks like a good lineup. Far away from me though unfortunately.


----------



## Durp (Aug 6, 2015)

I need to figure out how to helicopter hitchhike... damn it why can't cool things ever be going on where I am at when ever I am there?


----------



## Andrea Van Scoyoc (Aug 6, 2015)

JimH1991 said:


> I need to figure out how to helicopter hitchhike... damn it why can't cool things ever be going on where I am at when ever I am there?


Exactly...

I'm in the same boat. [emoji82]


----------



## yellowbrickfreeway (Aug 8, 2015)

This would be cool to hit before the stp jamboree!


----------

